# Am I in love still ?



## Better to have loved... (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi all,
So I recently felt like quitting my job because I was depressed and fed up, luckily I went to the doctors and they sent me off work for 2 wks for stress. Not entirely sure the stress is work related though, when I got home and told my wife she told me to consider not just work but home depression. I have been feeling down for a long time and put it down to my wife and I trying to conceive for 3 yrs and now considering IVF. But after our chat about 'considerations' we fell out and she decided to cope she would start smoking again. This infuriated me because it effectively rules out IVF for several months if we make things up, very selfish i thought. But she made a very good point, she feels that i don't love her, and not sure I do - especially after starting smoking...any ideas ??


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Try this link and see if you can determine the kind of love you have for her. (And she for you)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/3991-five-kinds-love.html


----------



## del88 (Mar 24, 2010)

Look deep into your heart and decide whether you truly want to be with her. If you do, sit down and talk openly and honestly about what you both want. I think if she knows you love her and want to work on things, she will probable stop smoking, too.


----------

